# New spreader recommendations



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Its time to get a new spreader, i keep buying the cheap little scotts with edgegaurd and they keep breaking.
I would preferably not like to spend more than 100$, problem is, thats difficult to find. 
Thoughts?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I know it may not fit your budget - But I went through a few Scotts Edgeguards and then bought a Spyker. It will be the last spreader you ever buy.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I know it hurts, but the old saying still rings true.

If you buy the good one first, you only cry once.

There is no need to buy new, a used quality spreader will last you for decades and shouldn't cost that much. I got a used Earthway 2150 locally for about $60, new they want over $250 around here. I do like the looks of some of those uber nice Anderson units (at faint of heart new prices) and even the Lesco models, but I'll settle for my used Earthway.

Keep an eye out for one in your local buy/sell lists. I think it's Craigs List in the US as well as Facebook... Canajuns can check out Kijiji, which is where I found my Earthway.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

kaptain_zero said:


> There is no need to buy new, a used quality spreader will last you for decades and shouldn't cost that much. I got a used Earthway 2150 locally for about $60, new they want over $250 around here.


+1. Use https://craigslist.org to look for used ones for sale in your area.

I wanted an Earthway, so using that as the search term made it easy to find them, as it's a unique search term. Lesco would work well as a search term, too. Basically, figure out what you would want new, and search for that on craigslist. Plan to spend no more than 1/4 of the new price. There will usually be somebody that thinks they should get the practically-new price. Either ignore such ads or offer them a 1/4 of the new price, saying you realize they're asking a lot more, but that's all it's worth to you or all that your spouse will let you spend on a spreader. You've got nothing to lose by asking.

I purchased my Earthway 2170 for $50 used off of Craigslist. I knew I wanted an Earthway 2170, which lists for $249, but can usually be found new online for just over $200. My used one works great; I just had to be patient to wait for one in great condition that was priced to sell.

I also purchased my Earthway 25 sprayer in a similar fashion, paying $125 for a sprayer that lists new for $499.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you fellas! Will check out the used sites.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Also check Facebook market place. There was someone selling an 80lb lesco for $100 near me. I passed on it because I'm barely using my spreader. I'm mostly using the wizz.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Here is a thread about an Earthway 2150 clone (currently at $105). At the time it was on sale for $84, and someone mentioned getting a different clone for $77 in the comments (not sure where). Unless I can find that $77 deal I may get one of these at $105.

I'm building a house and will soon have about 18ksqft of lawn to pamper. Thinking about building a custom boom sprayer with it, mounting the pump to a Lowe's bucket lid so I can premix several buckets of chems and swap between them as I spray.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

kaptain_zero said:


> If you buy the good one first, you only cry once.


+2. Amen.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> kaptain_zero said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy the good one first, you only cry once.
> ...


and remember... two is one, one is none.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Haha, amen!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ajmikola said:


> Its time to get a new spreader, i keep buying the cheap little scotts with edgegaurd and they keep breaking.
> I would preferably not like to spend more than 100$, problem is, thats difficult to find.
> Thoughts?


Woah...just logged on, I was spreading merit because I have a mole problem so just in case hes eating grubs...halfway through my Scott's dlx died. Wheel rolled off and the spinner snapped all at once, garbage. Budget is 100$


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

https://m.lowes.com/pd/Chapin-80-lb-Broadcast-Spreader/1000099362?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA_ONLY-_-LawnGarden-_-SosLGFertilizer,ChemControls-_-1000099362:Chapin&CAWELAID=&kpid=1000099362&CAGPSPN=pla&k_clickID=0e76f670-9c3a-40e3-9211-6a84bd106d75&gclid=CjwKCAjw8uLcBRACEiwAaL6MSbfuDHVhlIzwNWi8rJF63_yaH6Mea5VXG9g6OOIkfp9dqQDi0ujsPhoCTdwQAvD_BwE

Anybody used this one before? Not clear if it had a deflector but I think I'm reading it does.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> https://m.lowes.com/pd/Chapin-80-lb-Broadcast-Spreader/1000099362?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA_ONLY-_-LawnGarden-_-SosLGFertilizer,ChemControls-_-1000099362:Chapin&CAWELAID=&kpid=1000099362&CAGPSPN=pla&k_clickID=0e76f670-9c3a-40e3-9211-6a84bd106d75&gclid=CjwKCAjw8uLcBRACEiwAaL6MSbfuDHVhlIzwNWi8rJF63_yaH6Mea5VXG9g6OOIkfp9dqQDi0ujsPhoCTdwQAvD_BwE
> 
> Anybody used this one before? Not clear if it had a deflector but I think I'm reading it does.


Never used it before, but it looks like one worth checking out. More details on the Chapin web pages on what appears to be the exact same model: https://chapinmfg.com/Product/slug/chapin-8200A-80-pound-residential-turf-spreader


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

This one looks fantastic but no deflector. Arg.

https://www.amazon.com/Agri-Fab-45-0462-Push-Broadcast-Spreader/dp/B002U0KDH8/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1536794263&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=broadcast%2Bspreader&dpPl=1&dpID=411mwKN9xEL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Looking more and more like I'm better off for the price just getting one without and eyeballing the edge....


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> This one looks fantastic but no deflector. Arg.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Agri-Fab-45-0462-Push-Broadcast-Spreader/dp/B002U0KDH8/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1536794263&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=broadcast%2Bspreader&dpPl=1&dpID=411mwKN9xEL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1


That one has an edge guard you can buy separately FYI. The Chapin one I would pass on. That pull down handle looks super flimsy.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Used 80# Lesco off craigslist? It will probably be more than a $100, but certainly less than a new one.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

MichiganGreen said:


> Looking more and more like I'm better off for the price just getting one without and eyeballing the edge....


You'd be surprised how good you get at doing that. Wingin it is my game


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

William said:


> Used 80# Lesco off craigslist? It will probably be more than a $100, but certainly less than a new one.


No lescos on CL. bad selection on there recently.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Going for this below....approval?
Edit: purchased it anyway, I like the price. Hopefully it does the trick.

https://www.amazon.com/Agri-Fab-45-0462-Push-Broadcast-Spreader/dp/B002U0KDH8/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1536800946&sr=8-3&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=Agri-Fab+45-0462+Push+Broadcast+Spreader&dpPl=1&dpID=411mwKN9xEL&ref=plSrch


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> MichiganGreen said:
> 
> 
> > Looking more and more like I'm better off for the price just getting one without and eyeballing the edge....
> ...


+1.

Me too, with our Earthway 2170.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

I guess i would ask what the advantage of a 200$ spreader vs, say, the high end scotts spreader?

Is it more durability? Does it spread farther and more evenly?

I just seems excessive even use only a few times a year.

I understand "get what you pay for" but it just seems a bit high.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

So you'll spend money on a greens mower, but not on a spreader?


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> I guess i would ask what the advantage of a 200$ spreader vs, say, the high end scotts spreader?


I haven't used the high-end Scotts spreader, so I can't directly compare to that. However, below are the things I like about my Earthway 2170, that were not the case for my consumer-grade Scotts drop spreader (yes, like comparing apples to oranges...):

Big hopper holds an entire bag of biosolid fertilizer (Bay State or Milorganite), with enough space left to mix with other additives, such as sulfate of potash, or urea, or micronutrients
Pneumatic (air-filled) tires help carry the approx 50# of weight in the spreader smoothly over bumps, also making the spreader easier to push
On/off control just works. All the time. Doesn't get jammed halfway open or closed sometimes.
Evenness of spreading is astounding. I presume this is partly due to the 3-hole design, or maybe a high-speed thrower, or ???. One can really see the evenness of one's spreading by spreading on a hard surface. I spread urea down the middle of the driveway once (yes, I swept it back up afterwards) to check the pattern, and it was astounding to me at how even the distribution was.
Allows spreading at a quite high rate (good for spreading 40# of Bay State over 2500sqft) or a low rate (spreading 2.5# of urea over that same 2500sqft) with uniform distribution

Before getting the Earthway, I was a big drop spreader fan, as I liked the increased control on distribution from the drop spreader. However, I've now used the Earthway for spreading biosolids (Bay State and Milorganite), Scotts TurfBuilder, urea, sulfate of potash, Scotts DiseaseEx, GrubEx, and Kentucky bluegrass seed, and it gives an even distribution very quickly on all of these different products.

I presume the same is true with other pro-grade broadcast spreaders. I don't know how well the consumer-grade ones compare, but I know the pro-grade one "just works."

My only complaint is that I don't have the edge guard kit for the Earthway, but only because I've been too cheap to spend the extra $ to buy it. Instead I work around the problem by using the leaf blower to clear whatever I've applied off the driveway and road after I'm done spreading.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

N LA Hacker said:


> So you'll spend money on a greens mower, but not on a spreader?


I would say thats an apples and oranges comparison. I can promise that a scotts will last me a season or even two with very good results. A reel mower (which i may add i only paid 300$ which is less than a new honda rotary) and a rotary truly produce different results.

I guess a different way to put it is: does a 200$ spreader produce better turf? Can you truly see a difference?


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

ken-n-nancy said:


> ajmikola said:
> 
> 
> > I guess i would ask what the advantage of a 200$ spreader vs, say, the high end scotts spreader?
> ...


Wow, thank you for that detailed explanation.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

ajmikola said:


> ken-n-nancy said:
> 
> 
> > ajmikola said:
> ...


Yeah, I don't see your lawn size but mine is 17k so on the higher side. I used the dlx from Scott's for almost a full season and it died on me last weekend so I ordered an agri-fab. Normally over 200 I got it for 150. Between monthly milo drops, pre emergents, insecticides, seed, starter fert....etc...the Scott's just couldn't handle it. They have that one for 100 bucks that looks better but at that point I just thought I'll spend another 50 in hopes this will last me a long time.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I just used my $100 Scotts elite spreader and it went rather well. I'd recommend one.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

I just picked up an agri fab 85lb tow behind for $50. Figured it would be worth a try


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

Here are 2 for your original budget or very close

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Earthway...wpa_st=earthway&wpa_tax=5428_4091&wpa_bucket=

This is supposed to same as the the earthway 2150 but no edge guard 
Was on sale for about $80. Now back to $105
https://www.palletforks.com/50-lb-professional-broadcast-spreader.html


----------



## Wlodyd (Aug 27, 2018)

ajmikola said:


> I guess i would ask what the advantage of a 200$ spreader vs, say, the high end scotts spreader?
> 
> Is it more durability? Does it spread farther and more evenly?


I think the main difference is durability. You'll see even the high end scotts be all plastic, just in general cheap construction. Prices go up relative with metal/powder coat and stainless steel spreaders. The latter will probably last a lifetime of residential use. You'll purchase even a high end scotts spreader every few years with regular use.

They probably spread pretty well. A little less control on how much you're getting, but for our purposes probably fine. The difference i find is when you get to the bottom of the spreader you cant get the last bit of fert out of the hopper, need to jostle it around or i just say screw it and dump it.


----------



## ajmikola (Feb 18, 2017)

So i decided to go with the earthway 2600. Lawn care nut loves it, all metal with a 40lb bucket. It will be here wed, just in time for overseeding my back yard.
Will let ya'll know!


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Unboxing my Agri-Fab 135lb .... gotta put it together tonight but I can tell it's a beast!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ajmikola said:


> So i decided to go with the earthway 2600. Lawn care nut loves it, all metal with a 40lb bucket. It will be here wed, just in time for overseeding my back yard.
> Will let ya'll know!


Looks like a good one! It has the solid linkage control which was high on my list when I was looking.

The cable one on my Scott's didn't work well for very long. The Earthway I've had for a few years now and zero issues with it.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree with Pennstater and ken-n-nancy - pneumatic tires for ease of pushing, and and a metal linkage for on/off controls, are a minimum for me. Does that make the lawn look better? Of course not, but it makes it easier for me.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I just bought the new Echo RB 80 spreader, a bit pricy at $300 but want a long term high capacity spreader so I can now retire my Scott's basic


----------

